# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  جديد سامو زين اغنية روعة ( عشان خاطر عينيك )

## الوسادة

*جديد سامو زين اغنية بتجنن 


عشان خاطر عينيك 






حمل الأغنية من هنا 


مع حبي

الوسادة 

*

----------


## Kasmoo

فعلا الاغنية حلوة

----------


## شوو

نايـــــــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## طوق الياسمين

دائما سامو زين أغانيه رومانسية ودقيقة  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

*إلها معزة خاصة في قلبي .. لأني ما سمعتها بالصدفة كانت مقصدوه ..*

----------

